
World of Dork-craft: This guy's 'South Park' cosplay is seriously fantastic - zwieback
http://boingboing.net/2016/10/07/world-of-dork-craft-this-guy.html
======
mattbgates
That is perfect. He probably didn't even have to try that hard. Lmao.

